# Whats everyone having tonight?



## Kaylz (Aug 3, 2017)

Although I was fancying an omelette with baked beans I'm not as haven't really done beans since dx, so I'm having my lovely Tesco pork sausages, yokies, tender stem broccoli and onion gravy  x


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2017)

Ill get myself ready and be there sometime after midnight Kaylz can you keep mine warm lol.
Having pork chop sweet pot mash peas and gravy here tonight .


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2017)

Spag  bol here!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 3, 2017)

Steff said:


> Ill get myself ready and be there sometime after midnight Kaylz can you keep mine warm lol.
> Having pork chop sweet pot mash peas and gravy here tonight .


Hmmm I will try! haha, yours sounds lovely too so bring a portion with you please!  x


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 3, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Spag  bol here!


Was never really keen on spag bol, I'm weird though I was like the only kid about that didn't like pizza! x


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2017)

Chicken breast flattened (with a rolling pin, brings out my inner cave woman) and wrapped round a sun dried tomato, with a bit of pancetta wrapped round the whole thing, sliced courgette, pepper and aubergine brushed with olive oil, and chopped new potatoes with chopped garlic and basil, also brushed with oil, all shoved in the oven and forgotten about for 45 minutes. Simples!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 3, 2017)

Robin said:


> Chicken breast flattened (with a rolling pin, brings out my inner cave woman) and wrapped round a sun dried tomato, with a bit of pancetta wrapped round the whole thing, sliced courgette, pepper and aubergine brushed with olive oil, and chopped new potatoes with chopped garlic and basil, also brushed with oil, all shoved in the oven and forgotten about for 45 minutes. Simples!


Sorry Robin, I don't like tomato or pepper, never tied courgette or aubergine but the chicken, pancetta and new potatoes sound lovely! lol x


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry Robin, I don't like tomato or pepper, never tied courgette or aubergine but the chicken, pancetta and new potatoes sound lovely! lol x


Well, they're all done on separate trays, so you could just substitute any veg you like, or miss that tray out entirely and boil some peas instead! The tomato inside the chicken is just to help keep it moist, but if you roll it up in the pancetta, it should be fine as it is.


----------



## New-journey (Aug 3, 2017)

Going for lots of veg tonight after so much festive food, I have courgette from the garden to eat, so courgetti with sauce made out of onions, tomatoes, mushrooms, chickpeas and steamed green veg from garden. I am pretty sure this is not your type of food but you are welcome to round round and try anytime!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 3, 2017)

Going to microwave the second of two cod fillets with pea and crumb topping, which I cooked in oven on Tues evening and has been waiting in fridge.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 3, 2017)

Well that's done it, now I'm feeling peckish.

Sausage pasta for us tonight (It was cold and wet this morning when I decided on that).

Skinned and chopped sausages, browned with sliced onion, fennel seeds and chilli flakes. Meanwhile cook wholewheat pasta and just before pasta is cooked put some  cavelo nero cabbage in with it...just a few minutes. Put it all in an oven proof dish and dot with goats cheese (or feta), sprinkle with Parmesan and pop in oven for 15-20 mins. 

I can tolerate pasta ok, but it's not my favourite food, so I just have a little and more of the cabbage...which I love and then plenty of pasta for everyone else.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2017)

Well, after having a Gregg's sausage roll when out in town, I can't be bothered to cook so I'm having pate on toast now.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 3, 2017)

A roast chicken dinner with lots of veg and 3 very small Jersey royals


----------



## Ditto (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm having new potatoes, fishfingers, corn and macaroni cheese. I don't care. I don't have any strips so I won't know the damage will I? I'm feeling bolshy despite Paul McKenna. Strips should be here day after tomorrow, so I'll get back to it then. Must make sure I have some always in hand.


----------



## Radders (Aug 3, 2017)

Quorn "gammon" and pineapple with roasted green pepper, portobello mushroom and baby plum tomatoes and steamed baby broccoli followed by strawberries, raspberries and full fat creme fraiche.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

I've had a pork steak, new potatoes and mixed veg  Followed up by four squares of Lindt seasalt chocolate 

My insulin sensitivity has been outrageous today - despite reducing my lunchtime insulin dose in preparation for some gardening, I ended up needing 6 jelly babies, a banana, an apple and some chocolate, so over twice the carbs I thought I had bolused for


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I've had a pork steak, new potatoes


That's what I'm having tomorrow!  with asparagus (I loves my asparagus and wont get it much longer  lol) x


----------



## Radders (Aug 3, 2017)

Radders said:


> Quorn "gammon" and pineapple with roasted green pepper, portobello mushroom and baby plum tomatoes and steamed baby broccoli followed by strawberries, raspberries and full fat creme fraiche.


I have just consumed this and it was quite wonderful. We have been living on salads for the past couple of weeks and it was nice to have a change, finished off by two squares of Lidl 81% chocolate which is divine.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 3, 2017)

Cold Arbroath Smokies (bought from the Killin Highland Games yesterday) lettuce, walnuts, half an avacado, broad beans and a salad cream dressing.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 4, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Cold Arbroath Smokies (bought from the Killin Highland Games yesterday) lettuce, walnuts, half an avacado, broad beans and a salad cream dressing.


Do you know something I'm in Arbroath at least once a month but have never tried a smokie  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 4, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Do you know something I'm in Arbroath at least once a month but have never tried a smokie  x


Woohoo now's your chance Kaylz - next time you're in Arbroath go buy one


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 4, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Woohoo now's your chance Kaylz - next time you're in Arbroath go buy one


I'm not keen on fish with lots of bones! once bought a fish fillet from Tesco that was absolutely FULL of them and they killed my mouth stabbing in to my gums and the inside of my cheek! x


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 4, 2017)

Pretty good with smokies and Spinks in Arbroath will remove the main bones for you before you buy.  They keep for up to a week in the fridge (airtight bag required though) or a couple of months in the freezer, much milder than kippers and they don't repeat. I'm having another one tonight, although arbroath is a bit far from me just for a smokie.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 4, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Pretty good with smokies and Spinks in Arbroath will remove the main bones for you before you buy.  They keep for up to a week in the fridge (airtight bag required though) or a couple of months in the freezer, much milder than kippers and they don't repeat. I'm having another one tonight, although arbroath is a bit far from me just for a smokie.


Just over 14 miles for me to travel, do some shopping once a month there as there are 3 supermarkets x


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Just over 14 miles for me to travel, do some shopping once a month there as there are 3 supermarkets x


I used to visit Arbroath when daughter was living in Dundee a couple of years ago. There was a lovely cliff top walk, and a brand new building by the harbour with a restaurant in it that served coffees ( and cake!). Also a B &Q where we bought black paint for her to prepare her 'wall' for her degree show. Never did get round to trying a smokie though, which I regret now she's home again.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2017)

Just had a lovely lamb curry, potato curry and lentil and kale side dish.  All for 27g of carbs.  Trying to stick to 30g each meal.  Very tasty.  But then it is the OHs week to cook.  I take over on Sunday.  Oh what a surprise we are out that night, and Tue, and Wed, Thu and Fri!!! A good bit of forward planning there.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 4, 2017)

Had a nice green leaf salad with tomato, red onion, cucumber, 5 green grapes and grated fresh ginger with a chicken breast, plus 1 slice of really nutty granary bread with butter and a tablespoon of olive oil/vinegar dressing.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 5, 2017)

Robin said:


> I used to visit Arbroath when daughter was living in Dundee a couple of years ago. There was a lovely cliff top walk, and a brand new building by the harbour with a restaurant in it that served coffees ( and cake!). Also a B &Q where we bought black paint for her to prepare her 'wall' for her degree show. Never did get round to trying a smokie though, which I regret now she's home again.


You can buy them online: http://www.arbroathsmokies.net/  but they are a bit pricey this way (£10 delivery).  You might find them in your local specialist deli.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 5, 2017)

Tonight I will be having chicken in a white wine sauce with veg.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll be having something very low carb as I've had a very high carb lunch!  

Naughty, naughty!


----------



## Robin (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm having a seafood risotto ( grander than it sounds, I picked up a reduced pack of mixed seafood in the supermarket ) followed by custard tart, or custard sog if it springs a leak and I end up with the custard mix underneath the pastry (I think brushing the pastry with egg white is supposed to help, I might try that. A couple of glasses of white wine and I'll be past caring anyway.)


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm having hake fillet and asparagus tonight  might finally get a pint of water today too! lol x


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2017)

Bad girl tonight had battered sausage and small portion  of chips from the chippy I did wash it down with Pepsi max tho


----------



## Amigo (Aug 5, 2017)

I've had 4 Cornish wafers (4.9 carbs each) with various toppings...

Chicken tikka
Blue cheese & cucumber
Smoked salmon
Ham & pease pudding 

And a few squares of dark chocolate with a cup of tea


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 6, 2017)

Bad girl today, i'll be having a Sunday roast dinner.


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2017)

Had a lovely pitta bread stuffed with salad and ham with a few carrots on side to knaw at was a come down from fish and chips lol


----------



## paul.johnson (Aug 6, 2017)

Having Chilli Con Carne with brown and wild rice ( Tildas ). Sainsburys mild chilli sauce and mince followed by Strawberries
Very nice indeed.


----------



## Radders (Aug 7, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm having a seafood risotto ( grander than it sounds, I picked up a reduced pack of mixed seafood in the supermarket ) followed by custard tart, or custard sog if it springs a leak and I end up with the custard mix underneath the pastry (I think brushing the pastry with egg white is supposed to help, I might try that. A couple of glasses of white wine and I'll be past caring anyway.)


I am impressed that you are making the custard tart yourself.  I think the only time I did that was in a Home Economics at school!


----------



## Radders (Aug 7, 2017)

Steff said:


> Had a lovely pitta bread stuffed with salad and ham with a few carrots on side to knaw at was a come down from fish and chips lol


We took low carb pitas for our picnic on Saturday and filled them with cheese, leaves, cucumber, peppers and crisps. Delicious - I ate far too many though.


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2017)

Radders said:


> I am impressed that you are making the custard tart yourself.  I think the only time I did that was in a Home Economics at school!


I had to learn, it was on the job description when I married OH!


----------



## scousebird (Aug 11, 2017)

Tonight we're having chicken, mushroom & barley risotto - new recipe


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 11, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Tonight we're having chicken, mushroom & barley risotto - new recipe


Sounds lovely  enjoy! x


----------



## Radders (Aug 11, 2017)

It's Friday so takeaway night. I'll be having tarka dhal and vegetable bhaji with poppadums. I shall freeze half and have the rest in the week. This will be washed down with a nice dry rose and followed by a slice of my chocolate and courgette/summer fruit flan and cream. Yum.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 11, 2017)

Tonight's dinner was decided whilst in Tesco, made up of all reduced to clear items.  It will be pork stir fry with tomato infused cous cous, followed by a very naughty raspberry eclair (30g carb!).  I really need to start behaving myself.


----------



## scousebird (Aug 11, 2017)

The chicken, mushroom & barley risotto. It was delicious.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 11, 2017)

scousebird said:


> View attachment 4359
> The chicken, mushroom & barley risotto. It was delicious.



Looks lovely.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 11, 2017)

Change of plan tonight.  Haven't eaten yet & had too much Pimms.  Bacon sarnie it is.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Aug 11, 2017)

scousebird said:


> View attachment 4359
> The chicken, mushroom & barley risotto. It was delicious.[/QUOTE
> 
> Feel inspired by this image, so might try that recipe tonight. Just wondering if a small chunk of dark chocolate every day is acceptable, in addition? Can anyone advise me on this? Supposed to be very nutritious and good for the brain..


----------



## Ditto (Aug 11, 2017)

I eat such basic foods; I must start trying recipes. I thought risotto was rice? Is this allowed?


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 12, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I eat such basic foods; I must start trying recipes. I thought risotto was rice? Is this allowed?


If your levels can handle it then anything is allowed x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 12, 2017)

I find with rice I can handle small portions ok, but an extra spoonful & my BG goes haywire.  I find i'm ok with Bulgar Wheat, Quinoa can be ok, but have to watch portions.  I have recently been mixing cauli rice & Bulgar Wheat which works really well.  Will have to try making a risotto with it.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Aug 12, 2017)

Just checked out bulgar wheat and cauli rice online and, surprisingly, they have very little carbs to them, especially the cauli rice. So have ordered some and will try out some recipes including this ingredient to see just how tasty they are. Could really make a difference to my daily carb take. Shall be checking on here for other food suggestions etc..


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 12, 2017)

Well tonight was supposed to be lovely ovencooked hake but Tesco fish counter didn't have any  so instead its smoked basa  x


----------



## Radders (Aug 12, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Just checked out bulgar wheat and cauli rice online and, surprisingly, they have very little carbs to them, especially the cauli rice. So have ordered some and will try out some recipes including this ingredient to see just how tasty they are. Could really make a difference to my daily carb take. Shall be checking on here for other food suggestions etc..


Cauli rice is just cauliflower so it isn't carby at all, but Bulgur is wheat so is quite a bit more carby. Personally I find it stodgy and no better than rice but we are all different so good luck with it!


----------



## scousebird (Aug 12, 2017)

Tonight we've got friends coming for dinner so ...
Starter: Charcuterie, olives & chorizo
Main: Maple & mustard pulled pork, various wraps, flat bread & pitta & salad.
Dessert: Cheese board 
There will be kir royale & gin involved too


----------



## scousebird (Aug 12, 2017)

@Lydia1960 
Quite a few people eat 1 or 2 squares of dark chocolate, I have some now and again but chocolate has always been something I can take or leave.  Buy the highest cocoa content you can.


----------



## scousebird (Aug 12, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I eat such basic foods; I must start trying recipes. I thought risotto was rice? Is this allowed?


My risotto was made with barley instead of rice, it was a pressure cooker recipe & quite simple.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm having a prawn and avocado salad tonight


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 12, 2017)

I will be having what I was suppose to be having last night.


----------



## Carolg (Aug 12, 2017)

Lentil soup


----------



## Radders (Aug 12, 2017)

Home made pizza and salad (low carb) followed by berries and cream.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 12, 2017)

I've just had an egg and cheese savoury salad with a spoonful of chicken pasta, coleslaw and beetroot...oh and a leftover sausage cut up and shared between us 

And a chocolate eclair sweetie with my cuppa tea.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2017)

Tonight is Battered fish, puy lentil and couscous salad, and sliced tomatoes with an oregano, olive oil and garlic dressing. Then a choc ice. Well, it makes the insulin worthwhile


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2017)

Hake ( Masterchef would describe it as 'pan fried' - well, what else would I fry it in!) Grilled courgette and aubergine, new potatoes diced, coated in olive oil and roasted with garlic.
Blackberry sponge, home made, with blackberries picked from the garden this afternoon,
2 glasses white wine.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 12, 2017)

That sounds delicious @Robin.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 13, 2017)

Roast chicken dinner at mum in law's.  Off up there for a few days to look after her.  She has just had a hip replacement, so needs some help for a few days.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 13, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Roast chicken dinner at mum in law's.  Off up there for a few days to look after her.  She has just had a hip replacement, so needs some help for a few days.


Hope her recovery goes well! I remember when my granddad had his done a few years ago, running around like a headless chicken doing everything, having to go up to pay the rent on a Monday (he had to have it done then) in the snow! would have been so much better if they had done his at this time of year x


----------



## scousebird (Aug 13, 2017)

Tonight we're having leftover pulled pork & salad from last night.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 13, 2017)

I fancied a change from a. Sunday roast so Tonight we're having Tesco finest burgers , mushrooms , fried onions and chips only 6 for me though.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 13, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I fancied a change from a. Sunday roast so Tonight we're having Tesco finest burgers , mushrooms , fried onions and chips only 6 for me though.


Sounds delicious!  x


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 13, 2017)

Liver, onion and bacon in a jus (made with flour and chicken stock, not too many carbs) and sweetheart cabbage. same as last night, yum.
tommorrow it's sous vide belly pork (8 hrs cooking).


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 13, 2017)

We had chinese takeaway & for me it was chicken & sweetcorn soup followed by chicken foo young followed by a cheeky piece of my Son's chocolate birthday cake


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 14, 2017)

Tonight I will be making a Moussaka with a Greek salad.


----------

